# FS: 210 gallon tank, decorations and supplies



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

1. 210 gallon tank. 56"x36"x24" (length x width x height), with overflow in the left corner. Euro brace. tank is in excellent condition. This is only for the tank and lid, nothing else. I'm having a new tank made because I wanted a taller tank. I'm going to re-use the stand and canopy. Asking $400
aquaterra 3d background is also available. $50 with the tank and $100 without. Cost me over $350.
















2. brand new Zoo Med Floating Aquarium Log - Med. bought a while back, never used. $15
Zoo Med Floating Aquarium Log - Med. : Resin Ornaments

3. 4x API proper ph 8.2. new, still sealed. 200 grams. $10

4. seachem equilibrium 600 grams. new $12


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump. This is a beautiful set and a great deal. Good Luck with the sale..


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

wow what a great deal


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh MAN do I want that background. I guess fitting it for a 90 gallon would be not too difficult. How much depth do you lose with it, Richard?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

anywhere from 2-8"


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> anywhere from 2-8"


Guess I wouldn't have many happy discus if I put that in with 14!!!!

Good luck with this sale. I'm excited to see what you're working on.

Shelleyl


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh yeah that backgrownd is tempting! i would love to put that into either of my tanks! what is it made of? foam? will it be easy to cut it down to fit?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome deal Richard !! I would snatch that up for an upgrade if I have space for a 36" deep tank.

This won't last long.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> oh yeah that backgrownd is tempting! i would love to put that into either of my tanks! what is it made of? foam? will it be easy to cut it down to fit?


answers are from the aquaterra website

What are the backgrounds made out of?
The backgrounds are constructed from a hybrid industrial grade foam.

Can the backgrounds be cut or trimmed?
Yes, they can be easily cut or trimmed down to size. This can be done with any
handheld saw blade or even a utility blade.


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

definitely a nice tank from a nice guy. im very jealous of all his tanks lol.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Guess I wouldn't have many happy discus if I put that in with 14!!!!
> 
> Good luck with this sale. I'm excited to see what you're working on.
> 
> Shelleyl


Get the tank too, they'll have lots of space.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 4, 2010)

PM sent for seachem equilibrium 600 grams.
Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Where was this tank at this price when I was upsizing (not in my present downsizing mode)??????

Back in the day, this would have been mine in a snap. Good luck with the sale & free bump.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

how do you have your filter intake setup with that background?


----------

